# questions about guides



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

ok, i just got my blank today and am just wondering if the guide charts are ok to use to determine spacing, or are there some secrets to it?

about the blank, 8',1ps, 3.6oz, heavy power, fast action, rated 1-6oz
i would be using this rod for throwing big jigs(1/2-3oz) and i will be using braid.

what would be a good choice for guide spacing/number of guides?
what size guides? the tip is 6, butt is .64

i am trying to keep everything lite, without sacrificing durability.


Thanks,


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Apr 3, 2007)

The guide charts are good to get a rough idea.. I will tape on my guides if I am changing the guide placement. Put the reel on and put a bend in the rod. You can move,takeout or add if needed.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I'm assuming you're putting a spinning reel on this... For a spinner, I'd start with a ballpark of 6 guides plus tip: Fuji BMNAG (Alconite Concept double foot) 30 or 40 depending on size of reel, followed by a 25, 20, 16, 12, 12 + BMNAT 12mm ring 6/64" tip. It should be a nice smooth bend, but if it's a very fast tip rod, then you might need another 12. If it's slower, and the curve is adequate, you may want to drop one of the 12's so that it's 5 guides+tip. Follow TB's advise for placement/static deflection.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

What AK said will work, but you can also do the New Concept guide placement. This article from RodBuilding.org is a good start:

http://www.rodbuilding.org/library/newguide.html

It's a good general guide and will get you started. Definitely tape them on and make some test casts, and you more or less need to pick a reel for it ahead of time for it to work properly. Adjust the guides until you feel you're getting the best distance you can. You can also go with smaller guides if running braid so you can lighten the weight and get better tip recovery. If you plan on switching reels a lot, you might want to go with a standard spinning guide placement.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

thanks everyone, im just trying to make sure i get it right, the first time.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

put your reel on your rod, observe that the reel spool is angled towards your rod. you'll notice this even more if you'll use a straight line (edge of a table) eyeball the intersection of the rod and the reel spool- the inteserction is your choke guide, the smallest guide diamter you plan to use.

pic by nomadfl:









from the point of intersection going up, use the same guide size as your choke guide (maybe an 8mm or 10mm), towards the butt you need only to put 2-3 guides. make sure to pick gudies that will put the outermost edges in line with the green line on the pic. from then on, all you need to do is do a static test and move the gudies according to the curvature of rod BUT NEVER move the intersection guide or your choke guide.


----------

